# Butter trouble



## prairie (Jul 27, 2002)

I've made butter successfully many times. This time has me stumped. I use (my own cow's) raw cream in a food processor. The cream was room temp. I ran it in the food processor and it seemed to turn to butter/ buttermilk. I poured off the buttermilk but the resulting 'butter' was soooo soft. Pourable soft. I rinsed it with cold water several times, hoping the extra cold water would help solidify it. No luck. Then I tried processing it longer but it only seemed to get more runny. I decided to pour it into a sealer and leave it to culture. Overnight I have air in it and it's expanded a little (culturing?) Still soft enough to stir. Should I try putting it in the food processor again? Any ideas why my butter turned out so runny?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Butter changes with the seasons. Did your cow switch feed recently or have you had a rainy spell and the grass is growing fast? Is she fresh, or late lactation? Could be a lot of things. It'll probably sort itself out on it's own. You made whipped butter, yay!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I've had a batch or two like that, randomly. Eat it and don't fret unless it becomes a regular problem is my standard course of action.


----------



## prairie (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks, all.


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

I have some do that once in awhile. You can melt it and get the rest ofthe liquid out. I heat it and use it for cooking. Look up Ghee. I think that is how you spell it. It lasts forever and it can be cooked to your degree of color you would like.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

It was overchurned. Overchurning started to whip the buttermilk into the butter and it is really soft will sour quicker because of the remaining buttermilk.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I always have better results using chilled cream. In the summer, especially, room temp. cream is hard to turn into solid butter. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I use chilled or slightly cold cream too. I would think it was both too warm and over processed.


----------

